# Craftsman 27 ton log splitter ?



## FWest (Mar 30, 2014)

Model # 24BG57M1799 

I'm looking for a splitter of my own after borrowing one the last few years. I believe the sears machines are the same as MTD. I would like to take advantage of the 12 month free financing but am unsure of the quality.

Any experience with this model or similar units ? 

Thanks


----------



## tigger (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought the same one last year about his time. I've done about 5 cords with it so far and no problems.  I would like to fabricate a table to attach to it but other than that it does what it's suppose to. Haven't found anything that it can't split.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Mar 30, 2014)

FWest said:


> Model # 24BG57M1799
> 
> I'm looking for a splitter of my own after borrowing one the last few years. I believe the sears machines are the same as MTD. I would like to take advantage of the 12 month free financing but am unsure of the quality.
> 
> ...


Strongly consider the Huskee 22, you can not go wrong.......


----------



## FWest (Mar 31, 2014)

tigger said:


> I bought the same one last year about his time. I've done about 5 cords with it so far and no problems.  I would like to fabricate a table to attach to it but other than that it does what it's suppose to. Haven't found anything that it can't split.



How slow is the ram ? Does the engine seem to be decent quality ? Have you changed the hyd fluid ? Do you think the wedge would take a 4 way splitter ?

RAM- Thanks for the tip. I may go to look at one shortly


----------



## tigger (Mar 31, 2014)

The ram is no slower then any other splitter that I have used. The engine seems fine. Starts on the first pull and hasn't been bogged down at all. Haven't changed the fluid yet. I haven't come across a 4way splitter that will fit. If you find one let me know. I only split for myself not commercially so it's not that big of a deal. For the price I would buy it again Ina flash.


----------



## Driver (Mar 31, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Click to expand...
> Strongly consider the Huskee 22, you can not go wrong.......


I was in the same situation, was using a borrowed 20 ton Duerr splitter for years, I tried to buy it but the neighbor wouldn't sell, just said keep using it. I figured it was time for my own, due to the amount of wood I split, so I did a lot of comparing, and bought the Huskee 22. Works great, built heavy, split everything I threw at it so far and there has been some nasty stuff. I looked at the MTD lines and really didn't like the way the cylinder was attached, just looked like something to wear out quicker, just my opinion though.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2014)

If you want opinions on that Craftsman, look at reviews for the Troy-Bilt splitter available at Lowes and other places.    Same machine, different label.

Huskee advantages = faster cycle time, higher beam, in-beam log cradle, beefy log dislodger, fully supported clevis mounted cylinder, great customer service.


----------



## FWest (Mar 31, 2014)

I plan on checking out the huskee soon. Seems to get great reviews and would save a bit over the craftsman.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm a fan of the in-beam log cradle.  See also SpeeCo (makes Huskee), Oregon, and Dirty Hand Tools for more models with this feature.

The DHT models have good cycle times.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 1, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I'm a fan of the in-beam log cradle.  See also SpeeCo (makes Huskee), Oregon, and Dirty Hand Tools for more models with this feature.
> 
> The DHT models have good cycle times.


 The "in beam Log cradle".....is that the area on the beam that is curled inward ???.....on mine, that area keeps getting clogged with wood scraps and is a PITA to clear....sometimes while splitting, it'll catch the bottom of the split and not allow it (the split) to spread. Other than that, great splitter for the $$$.....take it from me, change the engine oil at 5 hours.


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 1, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> See also SpeeCo (makes Huskee)


That's good to know. I thought Huskee was MTD (Troybilt, Cub Cadet, Yard Man, Yard Machine, probably others now).


----------



## TMonter (Apr 1, 2014)

Ariens also has some units at Home Depot worth looking at. Some others you can look at are the Brave Products line of splitters as well, I believe in some locations TSC or Big R carry them.


----------



## FWest (Apr 1, 2014)

My understanding is the newer model Huskee 22 come with a Kohler engine ?


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 1, 2014)

Another vote for the Huskee 22 ton. I have had mine for two years worth of wood not a problem with it yet around 30 cord.
I do not care for the trunnion cylinder mount on the MTD's, The clevis mounts are stronger. As far as motors they can all be changed out for another one fairly cheep "IF" they happen to die after the warrantee is up. For cold starting I did change my oil to full synthetic and re gapped the plug. It started @ -15°. I do wish it had a choke inline with the primer bulb (that may change).


----------



## adrpga498 (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought the Sears splitter in 2006. No issues at all. Have changed hydo filter twice, and engine oil twice.  For $999. I can't complain .


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 1, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> The "in beam Log cradle".....is that the area on the beam that is curled inward ???



Yes.



> .....on mine, that area keeps getting clogged with wood scraps and is a PITA to clear....sometimes while splitting, it'll catch the bottom of the split and not allow it (the split) to spread. Other than that, great splitter for the $$$.....take it from me, change the engine oil at 5 hours.



I also have to clear the bark from that area, but not very often.  Maybe it's because I have the wider beam of the 35-ton model.  I see it as a good trade-off.  I clear bark every so often, but I get a holder that does a very good job of holding a log on the beam and centering it.


----------



## FWest (Apr 2, 2014)

adrpga498 said:


> I bought the Sears splitter in 2006. No issues at all. Have changed hydo filter twice, and engine oil twice.  For $999. I can't complain .



If the 27 ton was still $999 I would have it, just could not bring myself to spend any more for a home use machine. Also I called around to the TSC, they only have the Briggs engines, the Kohler will be in there fall line and one store said the brand will change to Country line. 

So Briggs and Stratton it is. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the 37 ton Rugged Made? I saw an ad for them the other day. Look very nice. I think $1500.


----------



## FWest (Apr 5, 2014)

Picked up the Huskee this morning. Was one of only 2 that were still on a pallet and covered by plastic. It does have the BS engine.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats, this should keep you very. Happy for a very long time.....


----------



## FWest (Apr 5, 2014)

I am ready to "play" but the snow is still covering the majority of my wood, although I did dig out a few rounds to test.


----------



## Rock Crusher (Apr 5, 2014)

Good luck with the Huskee!  I have the same unit and as far as the B&S motor, I changed my oil after 20 minutes of run time, no serious splitting-small easy stuff and another oil change after 2.5 hours.  The oil gets an ugly shade of grey that I did not like-I posted pictures somewhere on here.  After that last oil change she is clear after 5 more hrs running 50% synthetic.  I run mine at about 2/3 throttle for peak torque instead of full throttle.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 5, 2014)

If you like it as much as I like mine you will be very happy. I do run mine at full throttle as my tach says it is only turning 3400 rpms. Plus with the oil slinger they have, I like the thought of more oil being splashed around


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 5, 2014)

Great splitter for the $$....the only issues I had with mine was a couple of leaks, a problem with the wrong wheel bearings being installed (wheel loose as all heck), the throttle linkage kept falling apart, and a blown motor in less than a year.....don't panic......the only _*REAL*_ problem was the throttle linkage which I bypassed, and a couple of hose leaks.....all the other issues were because some kid assembled it wrong from TSC, and I ignored the oil change after 5 hours......change that engine oil, replacement cost was $500. I called Speeco about the wheel bearing, within 2 days, I had a whole tire/wheel/ bearing assembly to bolt on


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 5, 2014)

I have heard with te huskee/SpeeCo splitters, run it a bit to test then replace with all syn oil. Agree?


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 5, 2014)

What brand fluid?


----------



## FWest (Apr 5, 2014)

I run synthetic in most things, higher breakdown temp and it is said it has a higher film strength. Meaning it coats parts and stays leaving a film for cold starts.

My plan is run the oil that came with it for a short time. and then check, If I see discolored oil as mentioned above, change and refill, repeat in tell it the contaminants are gone. 

Synthetic oil is a good idea in air cooled engines in my opinion.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 5, 2014)

I also re-gapped the plug to .025" to help with cold starts like below 15°. before the oil swapped to synthetic and the re-gap it was very hard to start when cold.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 6, 2014)

Creekheat said:


> I have heard with te huskee/SpeeCo splitters, run it a bit to test then replace with all syn oil. Agree?


 can't hurt, that's for sure, just be sure to change the oil


----------



## FWest (Apr 6, 2014)

Rock Crusher said:


> Good luck with the Huskee!  I have the same unit and as far as the B&S motor, I changed my oil after 20 minutes of run time, no serious splitting-small easy stuff and another oil change after 2.5 hours.  The oil gets an ugly shade of grey that I did not like-I posted pictures somewhere on here.  After that last oil change she is clear after 5 more hrs running 50% synthetic.  I run mine at about 2/3 throttle for peak torque instead of full throttle.




I had run my splitter for about 15 minutes yesterday. Dug out a few dozen rounds today, checked the oil and found it was already violated. Looks like the case metal and other pollutants. Changed it and ran it again for a short time-more gray crap. I think it is manufacturing debris. Makes you wonder if it will make the warranty. Sad for a USA made engine. 

Purchased a large Craftsman snow blower last fall with what looks like an imported engine and the oil was never this polluted even after many hours hard of use.

I do like the unit but that could change if the engine craps out quickly.


----------



## ihookem (Apr 6, 2014)

I have the Craftsman 27 ton for about 5 or 6 yrs now. My dad, brotha and I went in on it . It was 1250 with tax and oil. We had no problems with it but the log cradle is not strong enough. I think it would be better if the wedge was on the other side. This would push the splits away from the motor instead of them falling on the tire . The Briggs is not a real good motor compared to the Honda with the auto idle.  We split about 10 cord a year , so it has split about 50- 60 cords. It takes about 1 gal. gas per cord but the engine is somewhat loud.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder if the huskee 22 ton from TSC ever changes engines? Like sometimes the briggs and sometimes a better engine. I know vendors get switched at times. Trying to figure out if i should just get it or maybe wait and see


----------



## Driver (Apr 7, 2014)

I was at TSC yesterday and the 2- 22 ton splitters they had on hand had the new horizontal pump design and a Kohler engine. Kinda wish I would have waited, but I didn't know when I bought mine in Feb they were going to change.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 7, 2014)

Thats the one i want. Its a gamble at this point because i dont know which one will come and they wont order without it being paid so im waiting a bit.


----------



## Driver (Apr 7, 2014)

Creekheat: Don't they stock them at your TSC store? The store here always has several in stock, but they sell quite a few, never heard of having to order one. The manager told me by fall they will change the name from Huskee to County Line and be orange instead of red.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 7, 2014)

Driver said:


> I was at TSC yesterday and the 2- 22 ton splitters they had on hand had the new horizontal pump design and a Kohler engine. Kinda wish I would have waited, but I didn't know when I bought mine in Feb they were going to change.


I hear ya but new and different doesnt mean better, lemons can happen any time, any where,  so far mine as many others that have the older ones are working just great.....


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 8, 2014)

Driver said:


> Creekheat: Don't they stock them at your TSC store? The store here always has several in stock, but they sell quite a few, never heard of having to order one. The manager told me by fall they will change the name from Huskee to County Line and be orange instead of red.


They stock the 35 ton but not the 22


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 8, 2014)

Creekheat said:


> They stock the 35 ton but not the 22


The Huskee name is disappearing?


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 8, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> The Huskee name is disappearing?


I have heard from others it is changing. Just the name i hope


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 8, 2014)

The 3-point splitter has had the County Line name for a while.  It certainly looks like just a name and paint change.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/countylinereg;-3-point-hitch-log-splitter


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 8, 2014)

I see that the kohler engine looks smaller and is attached to the hydro oil tank.....


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 8, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> The 3-point splitter has had the County Line name for a while.  It certainly looks like just a name and paint change.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/countylinereg;-3-point-hitch-log-splitter


Yes, i saw one of these there. Looked nice.


----------



## FWest (Apr 14, 2014)

Changed the oil 3 times and now I see no crud in the engine oil. Ran for 4 hours Saturday and another hour today. Splitter works great, starts easy and am surprised what it will split. A but log from a 30 inch oak, 24 inches long cut last spring, slight hesitation and right through. Had to put the unit horizontal, way to heavy to lift. A+

Thanks for all who recommended this Huskee 22 ton and for all who shared opinions.


----------

